# OrCAD v10 نسخة كاملة برنامج تصميم الدوائر الالكترونية والكهربائية روابط جديدة



## ammar-kh (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله




OrCAD v10 نسخة كاملة برنامج تصميم الدوائر الالكترونية والكهربائية





























- برنامج لتصميم الدوائر الكهربائية والالكترونية والمنطقية(digital)
- تحرير رسوم هذه الدوائر بواسطة برنامج intelecad 
- يعمل البرنامج على تنفيذ وتشغيل الدائرة الكهربائية او الالكترونية
كما وانك في مختبر متكامل simulatino 
- وظائف اخرى عديدة جدا للبرنامج 
- البرنامج عبارة عن ستة برامج في واحد
* مصمم الدوائر
* محرر رسوم الدوائر 
* مشغل ومنفذ الدوائر
*مصمم رسوم الدوائر
*فاحص سلوك الدائرة الكهربائية وفحص استجابتها لعدة مدخلات مختلفة
ويحتوي على مكتبة تضم اكثر من 15000 الف عنصر قياسي و1600 عنصر رقمي ويرسم شكل الموجة الناتجة عن الفحص في المخرجات
*orcad capture 
طريقة التحميل





الان مع التحميل:

التحميل*​


----------



## ammar-kh (9 أكتوبر 2011)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## medinfo (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## محمد الجريتلى (3 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mogtaba (18 فبراير 2012)

دا رابط ماسوووووووووووورة


----------



## j46yhq001 (10 مارس 2012)

Rubber merchandise get worn-out with age thus beneficial to own ready spare component This made their beauty more prominent and attractive,cheap uggs The presence of a PU molded shin plate is another guard against any sudden jolts or injuries The Bailey key Ugg Boots attribute a comfy insole with genuine sheepskin and have versatile outsole designed for comfort with just about every stepRelated articles： uggs on sale6 cheap ugg boots1 cheap ugg boots7


----------

